# Fuel additive. Truth or myth?



## jorgindelperu (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't remember ever using the kind you pour into the gas tank. If you have, how efficient are they on a 2012 CC 2.0L 4-cyl. Turbo 6-speed?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I add Royal Purple direct fuel injection additive after every oil change. Not sure if it helps or not but it can't hurt. The conditioners in the additive sure can't hurt either. 
I've added Slick 50 fuel additive to my 2003 Dodge Durango after every other oil change. I have 210,000 miles on it and drive it 90 miles a day 4 days a week.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Personally, and I'm speaking as a professional mechanic I think all of these pour in fuel additives are bogus. The fuel you buy at the pump already has additives and fuel injector cleaner in it. If these additional fuel additives were beneficial or necessary the vehicle manufactures would recommend them. Trust me, the vehicle manufacturers want to see their cars out on the road 10 years and 300,000 miles later.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Scoper50 said:


> Personally, and I'm speaking as a professional mechanic I think all of these pour in fuel additives are bogus. The fuel you buy at the pump already has additives and fuel injector cleaner in it. If these additional fuel additives were beneficial or necessary the vehicle manufactures would recommend them. Trust me, the vehicle manufacturers want to see their cars out on the road 10 years and 300,000 miles later.


Depends on the brand of fuel. Many cheap out and use cheap detergents that leave their own deposits, this also requiring fuel additives to clean the injectors

Buy top tier gas, and you typically should be fine.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I buy Techron when they're 2for1 at Autozone and use it once a year in both cars. It did help with my B5.5 ATQ.

AJ


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

It'll probably clean your injectors if you use crappy fuel and that's about it.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah. For TSI it wont do much. It helped a lot with the ATQ. 

Sent from my LGLS620 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Depends on the brand of fuel. Many cheap out and use cheap detergents that leave their own deposits, this also requiring fuel additives to clean the injectors
> 
> Buy top tier gas, and you typically should be fine.


I only use 93 BP and I still use a fuel additive every other oil change.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I only use shell or sunocco 93 octane. Occasionally ill throw some 100 or 110 race gas in it to help clean it out. Youll still ned to do carbon cleaning regardless. I dont think additives really help much but thats from my experience from using them vs not.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

BOUDAH said:


> I only use shell or sunocco 93 octane. Occasionally ill throw some 100 or 110 race gas in it to help clean it out. Youll still ned to do carbon cleaning regardless. I dont think additives really help much but thats from my experience from using them vs not.


What makes you think 110 octane fuel helps "clean it out"?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I just mix it in so the system runs better. It doesn't clean the valves still need a carbon cleaning but it burns better and helps reduce deposits 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> I only use shell or sunocco 93 octane. Occasionally ill throw some 100 or 110 race gas in it to help clean it out. Youll still ned to do carbon cleaning regardless. I dont think additives really help much but thats from my experience from using them vs not.


the 100/110 AKI isn't going to help.

better off throwing in a bottle of Chevron Techron, Redline SI-1, Gumout Regane High Mileage, that gives you the boost of the P.E.A. detergent that cleans and doesn't leave its own deposits


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I mix in 100 110 every few tanks. I don't see the point of fuel additives. As long as u use good fuel and not 87 octane then you're okay 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BOUDAH said:


> I mix in 100 110 every few tanks. I don't see the point of fuel additives. As long as u use good fuel and not 87 octane then you're okay
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


the issue with mixing in 100-110, is you might think it is "cleaning", but if the tune is not optimized for the resultant octane, you get incomplete combustion, which actually creates more deposits in the combustion chamber and via valve timing, on the intake valves.

Using additives can be a good thing, as long as you know what you're putting into the tank. Likewise, as I mentioned earlier, the brand of gas matters also.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, octane doesn't clean anything. The only purpose of octane is to reduce knocking and pinging. It's in no way higher quality or cleaner fuel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

